# Job question.



## Jeenie (Sep 9, 2008)

Afternoon all....Im planning on heading over to Italy within the next year. Maybe a silly question, but is it better to start looking for a job now, or when I arrive as more likely to be preferred by companies?

Thank you.


----------



## Zara N (Sep 6, 2008)

It would very much depend on what field of work you are in. What kind of job are you looking for, and also where would you be looking to base yourself?


----------



## Jeenie (Sep 9, 2008)

I see...I have accomodation in the North(Levico), just by Trento. I will have a degree in Advertising/Marketing but I will be open to any job, like hotel work or sales work etc.

Thanks.


----------

